# Could Australia be hit by a slowdown in Latin America?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

HSBC today announced a number of revisions to forecast economic growth for an array of countries in Latin America. While some of the countries in question are still expected to grow by around 6%, while others will grow at just over 2%, this is still well in advance of current European and North American economic [...]

Click to read the full news article: Could Australia be hit by a slowdown in Latin America?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

